
Warp speed a possibility thanks to Einstein's theory of relativity - max0563
http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-17/warp-speed-a-possibility,-astrophysicist-says/6702034
======
api
I'm still skeptical that we know enough to absolutely positively rule out FTL,
but I will say this. If you think deeply on it, a universe with FTL is pretty
weird. In some respects it would be identical to time or dimensional travel.
It would imply that causality is strange or many worlds is literally true or
that space time is fragmented or something equally wacky. It would also
transform the Fermi paradox from an interesting question into a silently
ominous mystery like a minor but devastating early plot point in a good horror
flick.

But hey, when we discovered QM the weirdness of the universe went up a notch.
As a general principle we can set a hard lower bound for weirdness but not an
upper bound.

------
T-A
Just a popular talk about the old Alcubierre drive [1], judging by the scant
details.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcubierre_drive](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcubierre_drive)

